# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Cfare mund te kete ndodhur me printerin

## mimik

Kam nje printer Lexmark 360dn e kam te lidhur me windows XP service Pack 3 me ndodh qe kur printoj me del shenimi tek ekrani i printerit Busy USB qendron pak dhe pastaj behet Ready. Ndonjehere thote Waiting qendron dhe nuk printon. Ju faleminderti per ndihmen

----------


## drague

instalo driver dhe beji restart

----------


## mimik

> instalo driver dhe beji restart


I kam instaluar driverat  rishtaz po perseri azgje

----------

